# West Point WMA for Ducks/Geese



## waregle1 (Dec 2, 2004)

My son got drawn for the last weekend of duck season for the West Point WMA. Has anyone ever duck/goose hunted there? Or does anyone have any information on this WMA? We will give it a try but any info would be helpful.

Also, we would like to join a club that offers turkey hunting. We do not care about deer, just turkey, dove, hogs in that order. We live in Lawrenceville but do not mind traveling if it is worth it. Again, any info would be helpful. 

Thanks Waregle (formely vidalia1 on this board)


----------



## Dean (Dec 2, 2004)

*I have*

hunted WP WMA for years and years, in the olden' days you could go stand by and get a slot for the no shows, which I never remember not getting to hunt. Once the area managers got tired of handling stand by's they changed the draw and I have only went once or twice after - hven't been in the past 3 years or so. Anyway, my help is somewhat dated. But, Glovers is the big pond that used to hold geese, unfortunately late in the season all the resident ducks had been shot or shot at. You really need a boat to hunt Glovers that way you can get out away from the bank and and away from the parking area, put out some dekes and hope for the best. Glovers would ahve some ringnecks, woodies, gadwalls, and a few mallards. Pond 1 is smaller than Glovers, but bigger than Daniels. Pond 1 used hold some geese and was always a very good ringneck pond, you really need a boat or good dog on Pond 1 too. Daniels is very small and can be hunted without a boat if you have a good dog. I am not sure if you are assigned to a specific pond or not. If you have your choice and don't have a boat I would see how many hunters are signed in for Daniels and if no one else is hunting it, go there. I would go to the far end of Daniels were the feeder creek dumps in, you could probably get a few woodies in there. 

Don't want to discourage you or your son, I lovce sittingf in a duck boat or ina duck pond, but as with all public duck hunting you will get some yahoo's that skybust at ducks a mile away which can lead to a frustrating hunt, maybe you guys will get lucky and have a pond to yourself. Happy hunting.


----------



## waregle1 (Dec 3, 2004)

*Thanks*

Dean,

Thanks for that information. I know this will be a "crap" shoot as it is the last weekend of the hunting season so if there are any birds they should be pretty spooked. We do have decoys & boat but no dog. 

I just look forward to getting out.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 3, 2004)

I'll be there the last weekend of the season. Went last year and glovers had 50-60 geese roosting, we spooked them though. saw some woodies and a couple of mallards but it was late november.


----------



## Dean (Dec 3, 2004)

*Just getting out is part of the fun Waregle1*

Glovers has always had good numbers of geese roosting on it. They used to roost in the far right corner (when looking at pond from parking/boat launch). I can not tell you how many hunts I have been on Glover when geese and other roosted ducks take flight way before shooting light because they got spooked by someone in a boat getting to close. 

If you take your boat and hunt Glovers you can back it up close to the pond. Unless they have changed things, you are not allowed to drive next to Pond 1 and Daniels, it used to be a pain to hand carry a 14' jon boat loaded with gear about 75 yards to put in on Pond 1 and Daniels. But with Pond 1 in was always worth it. Finally be sure you have no gas motors, enough pfd's, only 25 shells of steel shot per hunter etc etc etc. Hope you have a good hunt.


----------



## waregle1 (Dec 3, 2004)

I talked to the DNR rep down there today. He said Daniels is closed this year because of an algae that was clogging the pond. That only leaves Pond1 & Glovers. He basically said the same thing you said "be quiet & careful". He said usually someone spooks the birds and that ruins it for everyone. He did say if he got drawn for that WMA he would want the first or last weekend. So at least we have a desirable weekend. Now whether the ducks/geese think it is desirable is another story.
Goatman maybe we can meet while down there that weeknd and compare stories. Good hunting to everyone.


----------



## EON (Dec 4, 2004)

I went to Daniels about a weeks or so ago and it's pretty much a big mud hole.  I live just a couple miles from there but I haven't seen any ducks yet, hopefully things will pickup.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 4, 2004)

Yea, I hope there will be some ducks flyin around. I expect to be able to shoot at a few woodies regardless. It would be nice to bag a few geese for the grill. We will probably hunt Glovers like last year. No matter what duck hunting beats sittin around all day wondering if we'd seen any.


----------

